# APR Fall Sale: 15% off all Software until Oct 31st! (USA)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

From October 6th to October 31st, take *15%* off all APR engine and transmission software! This sale is available at all APR dealers in the USA. For participation outside the USA, please contact an APR dealers. Thank you and *#GOAPR*!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

If anyone has any questions, feel free to give us a call! 334 502 5181. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Only 2 weekends remain! Book your appointment today! 

*Locate a Dealer:*
http://goapr.io/d

Thank you and #GOAPR!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

*It's the final countdown. Only 8 days remain! Book your appointment at an APR Dealer today!*


----------



## dpg (Apr 15, 2009)

Great news! I just got a tune today from a dealer before I knew about this deal and the dealer did not mention this. Am I able to go back and get a refund on the difference? Thanks!


----------

